# Special Swearing in?



## Leonidio (24 May 2006)

Hi ,I am a recruit and my recruitment process was succefully completed.
I got answers to my questions and my various requests,but this one I dont seem to understand.
Everybody swears in at the local unit right?Im joining RMR,in montreal,so why do I have to go to ottawa to swear in?The guy that called me from the CFRC told me I had to go once in the base in montreal,and at the second time I would go there and take the bus to ottawa.Can anyone make this a bit more clear for me?Are they going to take my picture?Make me sigh stuff?Any help would be very appreciated!Thanks in advance


----------



## kincanucks (24 May 2006)

Leonidio said:
			
		

> Hi ,I am a recruit and my recruitment process was succefully completed.
> I got answers to my questions and my various requests,but this one I dont seem to understand.
> Everybody swears in at the local unit right?Im joining RMR,in montreal,so why do I have to go to ottawa to swear in?The guy that called me from the CFRC told me I had to go once in the base in montreal,and at the second time I would go there and take the bus to ottawa.Can anyone make this a bit more clear for me?Are they going to take my picture?Make me sigh stuff?Any help would be very appreciated!Thanks in advance



Yes, you will be going to Ottawa to be sworn in by the CDS and you will be signing all the paperwork before then. CFRC Montreal will explain everything to you very soon.


----------



## MdB (24 May 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Yes, you will be going to Ottawa to be sworn in by the CDS and you will be signing all the paperwork before then. CFRC Montreal will explain everything to you very soon.



Yes, sir! I just find it great.

I've been also called this morning (Montreal). Explanations coming during next week as the swearing in ceremony is held on Saturday June 3rd.


----------



## Leonidio (24 May 2006)

Hey Mdb!Im getting sworn in on june 3rd as well!Its going to be great,I really cant wait to be a member of the Cf officialy!


----------



## Haggis (24 May 2006)

My son is being sworn in the same day.  The event will be at the Canadian War Museum.  Since this is part of Candian Forces Day activities, I expect to see lots of the "high priced help" there. ;D


----------



## simysmom99 (24 May 2006)

Well, dh and I are very lucky to have been invited to be a special guest that day.  I look forward to seeing all you  guys taking your oath.  Congrats to all the new recruits.  Challenging life, but very rewarding.


----------



## janedoe (25 May 2006)

I was told there will be around 250 people swearing in. Parking should be fun. Maybe I will bus it. Safe trip to everyone travelling here to swear in.


----------



## Haggis (25 May 2006)

janedoe said:
			
		

> I was told there will be around 250 people swearing in. Parking should be fun. Maybe I will bus it. Safe trip to everyone travelling here to swear in.



Parking WILL be a problem.  If you are one of those being sworn on that day (or one of their guests), your CFRC will give you guidance and assistance in getting there.


----------



## Amsdell (25 May 2006)

If you're taking the bus there, the easiest and fastest thing to do (Ottawa has very long bus-waiting periods) is to take one the 95/96/97 buses from wherever you may catch them and get off at the "Lebreton" stop.  You'll see it, its a big one.  There are buses going northbound closer to the museum from there but its easier to just walk the distance.  

OC Transpo System Map: 
http://www.octranspo.com/mapscheds/SystemMap/sys_map_2005/system_map2005.pdf


----------



## MdB (1 Jun 2006)

From CF news.



> Canadian Forces to Welcome More Than 200 New Sailors, Soldiers, Airmen and Airwomen
> 
> MA-06.011 - June 1, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## NavComm (1 Jun 2006)

Congratulations! That will be something to tell the grandkids - sworn in by the CDS. What an honour for all of you and good luck in your military careers!


----------



## Hot Lips (1 Jun 2006)

Yes, certainly exciting and congratulations to all of you who receive the great honor of being a CF member  


HL


----------



## MdB (1 Jun 2006)

What a start! 8) Being sworn in by the CDS! 

I'm very excited about this and have difficulty to sleep through the night, hehe. Tomorrow, I sign my contract and Saturday morning, off to BFC Montreal and then Ottawa.

Something tells me this is the easy part... :-X

Effort is enthusiasm! Keep it high!


----------



## youravatar (3 Jun 2006)

Think there's a half dozen SD&Gs going up. Lucky guys, and a gal.
What a way to kick it off. Sure, it isn't the officer's mess or infront of the Regemental Colours, but pretty good  .


----------



## kincanucks (3 Jun 2006)

For the most part a very good ceremony albeit done indoors and with limited seating for the guests.  The rain did little to dampen anyone's spirits and all that I talked to enjoy the whole event.  Definitely have to make a trip back to the War Museum for visit.


----------



## MdB (4 Jun 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> For the most part a very good ceremony albeit done indoors and with limited seating for the guests.  The rain did little to dampen anyone's spirits and all that I talked to enjoy the whole event.  Definitely have to make a trip back to the War Museum for visit.



100% affirmative. The only thing is that, while waiting for the swearing in in itself, we missed Gen. Hiller's speech. Would have loved to hear him. I'm gonna have this chance in the future. But really, the rest ran very smoothly for the candidates as well as for the guests.


----------



## alvin__53 (4 Jun 2006)

as for myself, even thought we did not hear Gen Hiller speech i founded the concept real fine! even indoors it went quite smoothly and we had time to talk between us candidates( it seemed an appropriate place too to start creating friendship). food was good and the bus ride was comfy has i came from Montreal. Having the chance to hear PM Harper and to see all his body guards running around was cool to 8). Iam not sure its a good thing for me but i have been interviewed by the Army news crew which was quite funny has i had time to talk after to the staff. most important it was a good ceremony for all guess and lucky for me my mom did not cry!!! ha ha and finally i sure hope that the CD they send us has good pictures of it all


----------



## MdB (4 Jun 2006)

alvin__53 said:
			
		

> we had time to talk between us candidates( it seemed an appropriate place too to start creating friendship).



From Montreal too. A future bud was in my group, same serial at St. Jean, now we just have to be on the same platoon.

Another highlight, CFRG personnel actually has pretty good level of humour!  ;D


----------



## navymich (4 Jun 2006)

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=bbf6eb01-d1cf-458f-ab18-b73ede214bae&k=10568


----------



## Leonidio (12 Jun 2006)

Hey,very well and simply described kincanucks.Im really glad that I was one of the lucky ones to get sworn in by the PM


----------



## Journeyman (12 Jun 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> Another highlight, CFRG personnel actually has pretty good level of humour!  ;D


OK, _now_ I understand why kincanucks is being posted out of recruiting - - his sense of humour finally gave out  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (12 Jun 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> OK, _now_ I understand why kincanucks is being posted out of recruiting - - his sense of humour finally gave out  ;D



No it didn't but perhaps the love is waning a bit.


----------



## simysmom99 (12 Jun 2006)

Thanks for that link.  Paul and I were travelling so didn't have a chance to see that picture of him with the PM.  
Congrats to all our new recruits!  It was truly an honor to be in such distinguished company.  And yes, most of these guys do have a great sense of humour.  I hope that some of you answered Paul's "what do you want to be when you grow up" question.  He and I both had a great time.


----------



## MdB (7 Jul 2006)

Go check photo section, I uploaded pictures from the ceremony held on CF Day, 3 June 2006.


----------

